# Elektro Aussenborder



## fly-martin (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo

Dieses Jahr möchte ich in Schweden etwas Schleppfischen. Dazu suche ich einen Elektro Aussenborder für unser Schlauchboot Zephyr 350 ( wir haben einen 6PS AB, den ich dafür nicht nutzen kann ).

Wer kann mir Tips geben worauf ich achten muss ( Leistung, Verbrauch und benötigte Batteriegröße )?

Wie werden Gebrauchte gehandelt ( ich hab schon einige Angebote gesehen, kann sie aber nicht zuordenen)


----------



## Albatros (8. Februar 2003)

Hi Martin,

eines ist klar, mit keinem Elektromotor wirst Du natürlich keine größeren Geschwindigkeiten erreichen Egal, ob Du jetzt den kleinsten nimmst, oder einen etwas größeren. Worauf man achten muss, ist z.B. die Schaftlänge eines Elektromotors. Die kleineren sind meist erheblich kürzer. Bei den größeren und den Propeller richtig unter dem Boot eingestellt, wird der Lenkarm ziemlich in der Höhe stehen, so daß man ihn im sitzen fast nicht benutzen kann. Da solltest Du beim Kauf drauf achten. Als Batterie solltest Du eine sogenannte Langzeitbatterie (Gel-Batterie) kaufen, damit beträgt die Fahrzeit je nach Elektromotor und AH der Batterie ca. 3-4 Stunden. Ich denke mal, eine 88AH Batterie ist die richtige Wahl... Was ein Gebrauchter wert ist, kannst Du wenn Du den Neupreis hast, selber ermitteln. Fürs erste Jahr ziehst du 25% vom Neupreis ab, im zweiten Jahr 15%, jedes weitere Jahr 10%. So ungefähr sagt es die Yachtschwacke aus


----------



## Guen (8. Februar 2003)

Albi ,so&acute;n Teil fehlt uns auch noch  !Zum Schleppen und Vertikalfischen sind die Dinger genial  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## til (9. Februar 2003)

Aber wieso kannst Du mit dem AB nicht schleppen??
Sag nicht er läuft zu schnell, das ist bloss Einbildung


----------



## fly-martin (9. Februar 2003)

Hi Til

Natürlich kann man mit dem AB schleppen, aber 2 Takter haben die Eigenschaft bei längeren Niedriggasphasen ( kurz über Standgas ) zu versotten/ verfetten. Das haben wir schon mal leidvoll feststellen müssen. 
Was meinst Du, warum viele Trollingboote einen großen AB ( zum Anfahren des Fanggebietes ) und einen kleinen ( zum Schleppen ) haben?

Ausserdem ist ein Elektro sehr leise


----------



## til (9. Februar 2003)

Also ich hab auch nen Elektromotor und finde den &quot;fehlenden&quot; Gestank den Hauptvorteil. Allerdings ist er mir auch schon ausgefallen, und ich habe mit dem AB ganz gut schleppen können. Unterdessen ist mir der Elektromotor fast etwas zu lahm zum Schleppen, zumindest solange ich noch keine Fische lokalisiert hab, aber ich liebe ihn zum &quot;Pirschen und Werfen&quot;.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2003)

Ich fahre und schleppe seit 12 Jahren mit einem E-Motor.
Zuerst einen Minn-Kota 36 und jetzt einen Motor Guide &quot;Walley - Troller&quot; mit 50 lbs Schubkraft. Wichtig ist, einen Motor zu finden, der a) die nötige Schubkraft (Gegenwind und Wellen), b) trotzdem wenig Stromverbrauch hat. Ein Plus wäre stufenlose Regelung der Schubkraft und leichtes Gewicht. Gelbatterien wären Super (aber auch superteuer :e ) oder entsprechende Langzeitbatterien   (Keine Starterbatterien! Halten nicht allzu lange) Schau mal hier:www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de


----------



## alfnie (9. Februar 2003)

Moin Martin,

das mit dem &quot;Versotten&quot; kann ich voll unterschreiben.
Habe mich immer gefreut, wie &quot;schön ruhig&quot; mein 40-er
Tohatsu die Runden kurz über dem Standgas drehte. Bis
ich dann dran war mit dem bös&acute; teuren Lehrgeld. Hätte nie gedacht das man einen AB in soooo viele Teile zerlegen kann, wie es mein Service-Mann machte und lachte. Seitdem
schleppe ich nur noch mit dem 4-PS Not-Ab und werde mir
demnächst was Elektrisches zulegen. 

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## til (10. Februar 2003)

Was fahrt Ihr denn für ne Mischung? ich hab schon viel geschleppt mit 2. Takter, aber bis jetzt kein Problem (Glück gehabt?). Gebe auch immer mal wieder Vollgas und mische 100:1. Seit neustem hab ich auch so&acute;n Zeugs gegen Verussen, welches ich hin und wieder anstelle von Öl nehme.


----------



## lohmann (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo Martin,

habe mich vor kurzem auch mit dem Thema E-Motor und Batterien dafür beschäftigt, da mein Vater mir seinen überlassen hat.
IMHO ist ein Minn Kota schon die beste Wahl. Für die Auswahl der Schubkraft speziell für euer Boot, schau mal hier: www.allroundmarin.com/Produkte/Minnkota/Minnkotta.html 
Ansonsten habe ich in einem anderen Forum schon mal die selbe Frage bezüglich Batterie bzw. Akku gestellt. (Vielen Dank an RochenRolf!)
Zitat: 
„In der Zeitschrift &quot;Segeln&quot; Ausgabe 01/2003 hat sich jemand sehr genau mit dem Thema verschiedene Batteriesorten auseinandergesetzt. Fazit: Für E-Motoren scheinen Blei-Säure-Batterien völlig in Ordnung zu sein. Es ist ja ein offenes Boot, also gibt&acute;s keine Probleme mit der Gasung. Und eine Schräglage von mehr als 55 Grad entfällt ja wohl auch nicht an...“ 

Müsste diesen Bericht eigentlich noch irgendwo zuhause liegen haben, send´ mir deine Faxnummer per PM und ich lasse Ihn Dir zukommen. 

Wichtig scheint nur zu sein, dass Du die Starter Batterie nicht Tiefentladen darfst. So ist se´ hinüber. Ich habe mir jedenfalls eine normale Starterbatterie mit 56Ah und einen passenden Batteriekasten zugelegt (gutes Automatik-Ladegerät nicht zu vergessen). Habe darauf zwei (!) Jahre Garantie, also zurück wenn kaputt   . Habe für Batterie, Batteriekasten und Ladegerät zusammen, weniger bezahlt als die kleinste Gelbatterie kostet, für die man dann auch noch ein spezielles Ladegerät braucht.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin  #h 

Lohmann


PS. Die neuste Sache (übrigens auch ein Tipp von RochenRolf) ist ja dies hier: http://www.smartfuelcell.de/de/produkte/remotepower.html


----------



## til (21. Februar 2003)

Normale Starterbatterie ist aber nicht so gut fürn E-Motor, sie hält einfach nicht lange, den das Tiefenladen lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden. Es muss deshalb aber noch lange keine Gelbatterie sein, es gibt auch Säurebatterien welche für Tiefentladung geeignet sind!


----------



## lohmann (25. Februar 2003)

@ Til:
>Normale Starterbatterie ist aber nicht so gut fürn E->Motor.....

Das habe bis zu dem Bericht aus der &quot;Segeln&quot; auch gedacht, wurde aber eines besseren belehrt   

Wie gesagt (bzw. geschrieben) faxe euch gerne eine Kopie....

Grüße aus Berlin

lohmann


----------



## til (25. Februar 2003)

Hm.. das würde mich ja auch interessieren.
Du schreibst ja: 





> Für E-Motoren scheinen Blei-Säure-Batterien völlig in Ordnung zu sein


 Aber das heisst noch nicht, dass es Starterbatterien sind. Ich hab jetzt eine Blei-säure Batterie für Tiefentladung, zuvor hatte ich aber auch eine normale Autobatterie, die vermutlich hautpsächlich wegen falscher Lagerung (ohne periodisches Aufladen) den Geist aufgab.
Fax-Nr:+41 61 270 8450


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Februar 2003)

Wieso macht ihr auf einmal auf Geheimniskrämerei ;+ 
Sagt doch einfach welche schlechten oder guten Erfahrungen ihr wann mit was gemacht habt! :m


----------



## lohmann (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ist doch keine Geheimniskrämerei... ich möchte hier niemandem etwas vorenthalten.

Leider habe ich (wie oben erwähnt) meinen E-Motor mit normaler Auto Starterbatterie noch nicht so lange, dass ich konkrete Aussagen über Vor- oder Nachteile machen könnte. Für mich war nur (erst mal) von Vorteil, dass eine normale Starterbatterie plus Ladegerät und Batteriekasten zusammen, viel weniger als eine Gel- bzw. eine sogenannte Arbeitsbatterie kostet. Ferner gab es auf die Starterbatterie 2 Jahre (!) Garantie. Also falls sie es nicht lange genug macht, bring ich sie zurück........  

Viele Grüße aus Berlin #h 


Lohmann


PS. Poste aber gerne am Ende der Saison 2003 noch mal meine gemachten Erfahrungen


----------



## til (26. Februar 2003)

Ich habe den Artikel von Lohmann erhalten (Danke  #h ).
Es ist aber laut dem Artikel nicht so, dass eine Starter(Auto) Batterie wirklich gut geeignet wäre für den E-motor. Besser wäre eine Batterie, die für Dauergebrauch ausgelegt ist. Muss aber keinesfalls eine (teure und schwerere) Gelbatterie sein. Starterbatterien haben einen grosse Oberfläche (Dünne Bleiplatten), Dauerbatterien haben dickere Bleiplatten. Tiefentladung schadet aber jeder Batterie und sollte vermieden werden. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe auch lange eine Autobatterie genommen und es ging. Einfach immer nachladen beim Lagern!


----------



## antonio (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Elektro Aussenborder*

gelbatterien müssen nicht teuer sein schau mal bei ebay unter battcenter
außerdem sind säurebatterien ungesund fürs schlauchboot normale starterbatterien kanns du sowieso vergessen für einen e-motor


----------



## basswalt (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Elektro Aussenborder*

habe seit einem jahr  ein yamaha m12 elektromotor. entspricht dem minn kota 30 also ein kleiner. für mich aber absolut genügend. bin total begeister von dem teil. so lautlos durchs wasser zu gleiten ist einfach klasse. als batterie verwende ich einen 85A/h bleigel akku. die akkus haben halt schnell mal einpaar kilo. meiner mit 85A/h wiegt 23 kilo der nächst grössere der selben marke mit 90A/h bereits 33 kg. da ich den akku zu hause laden muss sind die 23 kg mehr als genug.


----------



## Hakenwäscher (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Elektro Aussenborder*

Es ist äußerst interessant was ihr so schreibt. Auf unseren Gewässern das sind Seen so um die 35 ha darf lt. zZ geltenden Recht nicht geschleppt werden. Also habe ich maximal 1 Std Fahrtzeit denke ich. Habe ja mit meinem Min-Kota 35 (max 30 A ) noch nicht gefahren. 
Ich denke man muß sich im klaren sein für was die Batterie gebraucht wird. Ich fahre eigentlich zur Angelstelle und bleibe da auch wenn nicht irgendwelche Gründe für einen Wechsel sprechen. Ich denke ich werde mir einen Blei-akku holen. So bei 44Ah. Ich hoffe das reicht.
    HW


----------

